# holster restoration



## Marauder06 (Dec 10, 2017)

I have a brown leather 1911 holster that belonged to my grandfather.  Markings indicate it was made in 1917.  It fits my Kimber perfectly.  The holster is in pretty good shape but I want to tidy it up to help with preservation, and because I also want to use the holster when I'm at the range (I have  different, modern holster for concealed carry). 

Looking for suggestions on how to help clean/preserve it as a working piece of equipment.  I picked up some Saddle Soap and unless anyone has a better idea, I'm just going to use that.


----------



## policemedic (Dec 10, 2017)

Very, very cool.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 10, 2017)

Mara...  clean it with saddle soap, use a good leather conditioner, and then use neutral shoe polish/beeswax on the exterior to give it the parade look.
You could try a little neatsfoot or mineral oil on the interior if it's cracking, if not leave it be.

Please, don't try to remove any of the blemishes, just protect what's there, it's earned it's scars like any other soldier.


----------



## Topkick (Dec 11, 2017)

That is a cool piece of history and looks great for it's age. I agree, keep the scars and all if it's character.


----------



## Devildoc (Dec 11, 2017)

x SF med said:


> Mara...  clean it with saddle soap, use a good leather conditioner, and then use neutral shoe polish/beeswax on the exterior to give it the parade look.
> You could try a little neatsfoot or mineral oil on the interior if it's cracking, if not leave it be.
> 
> Please, don't try to remove any of the blemishes, just protect what's there, it's earned it's scars like any other soldier.



Yep, saddle soap and some leather conditioner.

That is a beautiful piece of history.


----------



## 8482farm (Dec 11, 2017)

Some shallow web searching and I found this thread: A Listing of Makers of USGI M1916 Holsters [Updated 2016] - M1916 HOLSTERS & VARIATIONS [REF]

Hope it gives you a little more insight. Maybe you might change your mind and preserve it as a collectible instead of a part of your EDC.


----------



## Muppet (Dec 11, 2017)

Agreee on saddle soap. Saddleback leather makes a good cleaner/conditioner.....

M.


----------



## Topkick (Dec 12, 2017)

Post pics when you finish...like to see how it ends.


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 12, 2017)

I bought some Ballistol the other week to help mitigate rust from the corrosive ammo I didn't realise I had. Looking at the label it looks like it can be used for leather too. This guy has written something about it: 

Ballistol: an Upcoming Favorite Amongst Gunsmiths


----------



## The Hate Ape (Dec 14, 2017)

Just send it to me and I'll have it repaired in about 20 years.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 16, 2017)

.


----------



## SpitfireV (Apr 18, 2018)

Did you ever end up doing anything around this, @Marauder06 ?


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 18, 2018)

Yes I did!  I also have a Vietnam-era black 1911 holster that was my father's.  I had my 14-year-old wipe both holders down with Saddle Soap then polish them with brown and black Kiwi (as appropriate to the holster color).  Both came out pretty nicely.  I ended up adding a light to my Kimber so it no longer fits in either holster so they're both just kind of on display now.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 18, 2018)

Marauder06 said:


> Yes I did!  I also have a Vietnam-era black 1911 holster that was my father's.  I had my 14-year-old wipe both holders down with Saddle Soap then polish them with brown and black Kiwi (as appropriate to the holster color).  Both came out pretty nicely.  I ended up adding a light to my Kimber so it no longer fits in either holster so they're both just kind of on display now.



Well, break down and buy a vintage 1911A2-A3 for each holster for a proper display...  Easy, Sir.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 18, 2018)

Yes! ^^^

And nothing better, all broke in years ago and a slide like butter.


----------

